# Countryman prices are on the website



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Just noticed the Countryman is now included in the car configurater.

http://www.mini.co.uk/html/ecom/ecom.html?s3_route=countryman_gallery

Wide price range (of course) but a low spec cooper countryman is about £20,000.

They are including engine codes (N16, N47...) as part of the model descriptions. That's new.

The engines are the same 'prince' engines that are in the other MINIs.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

From Edmunds - in the USA:

The Mini Countryman, as we know, starts at $22,350 while the Cooper S Countryman will be $25,950. At the top of the chain is the Cooper S Countryman ALL4 which will be $27,650.

26k seems reasonable for the Cooper S Countryman. When it comes time to buy a new car (probably in 18 months), i'll seriously consider the Cooper S Countryman against the X1 and 328 (or whatever designation they'll have) by then. Had it been available when I ditched my Cooper S (new baby), I'm sure the Countryman would have caught my eye.


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

This will definitely be a considering now that my family has swelled from 2 to 3. I'll wait for an official test drive before making any decisions - really curious about how MINI-like it will seem.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

from motoring file.com

http://www.motoringfile.com/2010/10/15/motoringfile-review-countryman-cooper-cooper-s-all4/


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

I placed my order for an ALL4 S for my wife yesterday through Pentagon Car Sales here. I've had a good look at them at the dealer here in Italy but have yet to take one for a drive. Both of the demos that they have are the diesel, which we can't get in the US (boo!). I think that this is going to be a really fun car!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

We saw one in Germany last month, in front of us on an onramp. It looked really big. Is it out in Germany? This was near the Nurburgring, could have been a test car I guess.

It's definitely on our short list since we will need a 5 door.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The European press review fleet has been out for awhile. Maybe that 's what you saw. There were also cars at the Paris Auto show. UK customer orders should start arriving here in the next few days.


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

They have been available here in Italy for about a month. The local dealer is selling a bunch of them.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Configurator is up. Sweet. All4 with manual and some bits I'd want (xenons, sport suspension, anthracite headliner, comfort access) rings in at ~30k. Not bad.


----------

